# Whirlpool oven fault code F 03.



## raynipper

Clutching at straws here.
Our 3 year old Whirlpool Built in fan oven stopped working yesterday and has a code F 03 shown on the electronic display.

A search on Goggle shows a few other people having the same fault but no definite answers. I wonder if anyone here just might be able to throw more light on this problem we have.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Ray,

No personal experience, but this site seems to have quite a bit of info about fault codes.

F3 seems to commonly refer to "Oven too hot" - possibly indicating a faulty temperature sender? But as I said, no personal experience.

Good luck!

Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper

Thanks John.
I didn't find that site when I searched.
It certainly gives me hope it might only be a temp sensor. Although why they should fail on many ovens between 2 and 3 years old?

Thanks again and will call Whirlpool tomorrow any way.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

It now transpires the fault is likely to be the 'Circuit Board'. But ironically this most expensive oven now requires a most expensive replacement part.

For a €640 oven the part is €228. Sheer robbery when I can buy a brand new but cheaper make oven for about €200. 

So whirlpool can keep their expensive short lived equipment.

Ray.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Ray,

How frustrating. Sounds like a clear case of "throw away society" at work. It's a constant source of irritation to me that so many things become uneconomical to repair at the first sign of any problem.


Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper

Ozzyjohn said:


> Ray,How frustrating. Sounds like a clear case of "throw away society" at work. It's a constant source of irritation to me that so many things become uneconomical to repair at the first sign of any problem.John


Yes John,
It's more than frustrating to me as if you read my link below we went from having more money than we needed to existing in poverty on a reduced pension.

So pennies count and I thought I was doing the right thing by 'investing' in a good quality cooker that might last us out.
After all the last one was 15 years old and cost £179 including hob and extractor. I regret parting with it now.

So cheap and cheerful will be my aim now and where I thought Whirlpool was a make to be aspired to I'm not so sure now.

Thanks for your help.

Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee

Do you have anything like the "Sale of Goods act" in France?
We have had trouble with Whirlpool appliances, oven & fridge freezer. We managed to get the supplier of the F/F (Co-op Electrical in Birmingham) to pay for a service visit even though out of warranty. This resulted in the service man telling us we need to remove a panel & vacuum out *every month* even though there is no mention of this in the manual! 
No such luck with the oven as I had "muddied the waters" by making a temporary repair. I fixed the oven myself with a better quality momentary switch from Maplin for a quid or so.
Whirlpool are most definitely a no-no in our house now :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## raynipper

<<<< Do you have anything like the "Sale of Goods act" in France? >>>>

Not sure Emmbeedee,
But as it's 3 years old and I refused the extended warranty I guess it's down to me. It's just annoying that such a fragile and vulnerable part costs virtually half a new oven.

I am in the process of taking the circuit board to a small repair shop in the hope they can repair cheaper than supply a new one. But the snow is hampering this and it might be next week.

Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee

The "Sale of Goods Act" can offer protection for up to 6 years in England. So normally taking out expensive extended warranties is a waste of money here.
On the subject of circuit boards, it is possible to effect a repair sometimes, depending on the actual fault of course. The ignition circuit board on our central heating boiler failed a few years ago & I managed to repair it. (Solder fault). Still working OK now, must have saved myself a packet.


----------



## raynipper

emmbeedee said:


> The "Sale of Goods Act" can offer protection for up to 6 years in England. So normally taking out expensive extended warranties is a waste of money here.
> On the subject of circuit boards, it is possible to effect a repair sometimes, depending on the actual fault of course. The ignition circuit board on our central heating boiler failed a few years ago & I managed to repair it. (Solder fault). Still working OK now, must have saved myself a packet.


Hi Emmbeedee,
I'm sure the sale of goods act in UK can be used when you have absolute proof that it was the manufacturer at fault. Or some other cast iron recognised failure. But getting the legal wheels in motion always costs more than the perceived recovery in my experience.

Anyway, good news for me as when visiting the electrical shop and repair facility to ask about the F-03 code and replacing the circuit board, I was quoted €269 immediately as they had several similar failures with Whirlpool ovens. But they suggested it might be covered under my household insurance..... ???

On asking the insurance agent they said yes if it was caused by an electrical spike or fluctuation. As it happens we did suffer several power flickers on the day it failed, so I said yes.

It's being repaired right now and the insurance company says a cheque is in the post..... 

Ray.


----------



## pippin

I too would never ever recommend Whirlpool products.

In my microwave oven repairing days I found that even the simplest spare part cost an absolute fortune.

The same goes for Brother.


----------



## raynipper

It does seem that way now Pippin.
I had very good service from all my old Philips products and thought the quality would continue under Whirlpool. Sadly not the case as you and many others have expressed.
Russel Hobbs was another make destined for failure when new management took over and production went east. 

I must admit that a few very cheap makes like Fagor, Beeko, Teka and the old Jackson have served us well. So it's cheep, cheep, cheep for me now.


----------



## emmbeedee

Yet another fault with our Whirlpool built-in oven. Last week SWMBO announced that we couldn't have dinner as the main (fan) oven was going cold. Luckily the top oven still worked so that saved the day. 
I suspected a blown element & this proved to be the case. Not good on a five year old appliance but unfortunately, it is what I have come to expect from this company.
So, off to the local spares shop. Ooh, Whirlpool, that'll be a "special" & expensive he says. Looks it up, £49.99 for the element! Also, being a "special", not in stock & will have to be ordered. Fortunately, I had taken the blown element with me & he said he had a very similar "standard" element in stock. This was actually listed for a Belling & did indeed look very similar & both were 2000 watts. As it was priced at £22.99 this was a lot better than £49.99. The only obvious differences were two extra bolts & an earth terminal on the "standard". So, effectively, Whirlpool charge more than double for omitting three parts.
I took a chance on being able to remove the surplus items, which proved to be quite easy. The only modification required was to enlarge the holes in the rear of the oven slightly to take the tails of the replacement as these were slightly larger in diameter than the original.
Just a warning to anyone buying a new appliance or refitting a kitchen - buy Whirlpool at your peril. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## raynipper

It just perpetuates the 'Throw away society'. We paid £45 for an ignitor to the hob. The whole hob cost £50 in a sale a couple of years ago.

Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee

Further to my earlier posting, now found the exact replacement element from espares
http://www.espares.co.uk/part/cooke...78/0/0/1019722/2000-watt-circular-fan-ov.html
Price there is £10.99, which makes Whirlpool's price of £49.99 seem even more extortionate!
Worth checking with espares if you need any spares, I'd have saved myself another 8 quid if I'd have done that (P&P is £3.95)
:roll: 
But my local supplier had the similar one in stock, so I could get it repaired quickly using that.


----------



## teemyob

*Fault codes*

Hello Ray,

Only just seen your post.

If you get any further problems let me know, would be happy to help out. Glad to see you got it sorted.

Also

www.ukwhitegoods.co.uk

Run by Engineers.

TM


----------



## raynipper

Hi TM.
Yes I did register with 'Whitgoods' a while back when looking for another part for a mixer. Shelved now.

The oven (touch wood) is still working OK but I think now after our previous experiences, a cheap replacement will be the choice.
My wife is in agreement as she rarely uses any of the extra features this oven has. 

Looking round we seem to have many appliances more than 20 years old. I guess we take care of them but I expect them all to fail about the same time... :? 

Ray.


----------

